# Need to know where mysql files resides in by default?



## hockey97 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi, today for some reason my server automatically updated modules for my _W_ebmin admin web interface for my servers.

It updated the modules and for some reason only _M_y_SQL_ it lost the config information where the files are located. So, it tells me that _M_y_SQL_ isn't installed on my system. Yet, when I go on my website. I have parts where it would query the _M_y_SQL_ database and then output some text. I seen those texts so I know my _M_y_SQL_ server is installed and working. 

The only thing _that_ happened today was updating the _W_ebmin modules. It just lost the configs to the locations for the binaries to run. 

This is the error I get :


```
The MySQL startup script (/usr/local/bin/safe_mysqld was not found on your system. Maybe MySQL is not installed, or your module configuration is incorrect.
```
*T*hat's where it's looking for to run the safe_mysqld.  I can query my _M_y_SQL_ database and it runs find. I see no errors and I have restarted my server a few times. I looked at the boot startup messages in the terminal and it shows everything is ok.

I assume the config file for the _W_ebmin module lost the locations. That is why I got this error message. I need to know where my _M_y_SQL_ server is installed*.* I am using FreeBSD 8.1 and I used the default installation location. 

I would appreciate it if someone can tell me where the default location is located at. I need to know where safe_mysqld would reside in?  Thank you for your time.


----------



## fonz (Jun 28, 2013)

Disclaimer: FreeBSD 8.1 is EoL (End of Life) and no longer officially supported. You are encouraged to upgrade to a supported version of FreeBSD. Asking questions about EoL versions of FreeBSD might not get you as many responses as you'd hope for.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=40469


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 29, 2013)

Apart from what @fonz has already shared I'd like to point your attention to the mysql_config(1) shell script. This provides all the information you need. The other, maybe easier, option is to simply check the MySQL port of the version you installed. The Makefile will show you everything you need to know.


----------

